# Ginger Cat



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Big Ginger Tabby Domestic Shorthair 8 years old desperate for a new home.
Can live as a yard cat as used to being ouside in all weathers, enjoys free running over fields aslong as there is some shelter for him like a barn in the winter months.
He is neutered but sadly if indoors he will spray. I have tried everything to stop him spraying without any luck which is why a yard would be ideal.
Not near any roads as he has no sense.

Can anybody offer Pudsy a new home. Photo's to follow.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What about ShouldNotWearJodpurs?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> What about ShouldNotWearJodpurs?


 in discussion x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

There was someone on one of the FB pages looking for a yard cat for his stables....do you want me to give him your details? I think he's more this way though (Warwickshire).

Edit: Just saw the above  If you have any other yard cats, please let me know if you would like me to give him your details


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much.
If the home falls through with SNWJ i will definitely need details. xx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

nope he is mine it will not fall through


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, Pudsy has now found his lifelong home.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

good luck Pudsey I'm sure you will be well looked after


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

In a bout 5 years time CC - I will be needing two barn cats - put me on your list now please.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Spid, you are first on the list for 5 years time.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I should imagine so! DOn't care on colour or sex but will need to be FIV free etc.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course, all the standard tests are done.


----------

